# Advice On The Ideal Sub-ohm Reo/rm2 Coil Setup



## Silver

Ok this one goes out to all the REONauts. I am asking for advice. 

I am trying to set up one of my REOs to be the ideal hard-hitting device that I will mainly use for tobacco flavours. I want strong throat hit, good flavour and reliable performance. If possible I also want a fair amount of puffs before squonking. 

Have been using a standard 1.5mm microcoil, 7 wraps, 28g at 1 ohm for quite a while. It is set up quite high - above airhole height. I use cotton. It works very well, gives good flavour and strong throat hit, gets hot instantly, decent puffs per squonk, id say at least 4 or 5. Nothing wrong and I have been happy with this setup for quite some time

But seeing as though many of you have said your sweet spot for tobaccoes is 0.7 to 0.9 ohms or even lower (I am thinking of @Matthee  ) I wanted to test several other lower ohm setups to see if I can improve on what ive been using. Maybe just a bit more oomph would be nice but with the same flavour and reliability - that would be great. 

Short story is that i have not yet been able to improve on my "humble 1 ohm setup" yet.... Maybe one of you can look at what ive tried and offer your suggestions on what i may have done wrong or what works excellently for you. 

Here is what I tried and what I observed:

*Twisted Ribbon wire*
- @TylerD gave me some of this a while back. Not sure of the exact specs of the ribbon. 7 wraps around 1.5mm came out at 1.6 ohms. Too high. Then I tried 3 wraps. Spot on at 0.8 ohms. But its tedious trying to get the ends into the post holes. Nearly gave up but got it in the end. Wicked with cotton. It performs quite well but I'd say the foavour is not as good. Also this thing spits tiny splotches of hot juice all over, its a vicious thing. Some hot juice goes in my mouth. Not an ongoing solution for me. 

*Twisted 32g wire*
- @TylerD also gave me some of this. 6 wraps around 1.5mm was 1.4 ohms. Too high. When I tried again with 3 wraps I just could not get the one end into the one post. Also, the 3 wraps are quite springy and didnt look like much of a coil. Tedious and tiring. For me it didnt seem like an easy ongoing solution at all. 

*26g thicker wire - thinking I can get 1 or two more wraps, to improve flavour*
- i did 7 wraps around 1.5mm - came out at 0.9 ohms but 1 ohm when wicked and lubed. Vape wasnt bad but nothing amazing
- i did 5 wraps around 1.5mm - 0.7 ohms - aahh now we talking. But after vaping this for about half an hour I noticed less flavour and only 2 or 3 puffs till the cotton was dry. Not so good. Also it gets so damn hot on my lips (despite delrin drip tip) that it become unpleasant. Not for me. 

*@vaalboy's para-coil*
- i decided to try this again after doing one a while back. I used 28g (I dont have 30g which i think would be better). So I decided to go slightly bigger on the diameter to 1.8mm. 9 wraps of double strand. Came out at 0.8 ohms. So far this was the best coil I made in all my trying. It has very good flavour but strangely not that good a throat hit, despite the coil sitting high. Also, takes quite a while to warm up and get going. Its good but not quite there. Very noisy, big time crackle and pop factor. However, no better than my humble and simple 1 ohm microcoil. 

I know i should have just tried a simple micro like my current set up with just one or two less wraps, but I have not tried that yet. I thought these alternatives would be better. But for me I cant say they are. 

Wick wise, I am still on cotton, i do have silica and ekowool but not tried it yet. 

Looking to you guys for your advice, suggestions and comments.


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is going to be a very interesting thread! I'm sure @Matthee will have some solid advice... he built me a coil in my first Cyclone that kicked me in the face and I guess that's what you are after! Was too heavy for me but I guess that's what you are after!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher , I can just imagine what that coil from @Matthee must have been like. 

Lets say I am looking for a coil that gives a proper thumping but not a knockout punch. Im guessing somewhere between @mathhee's thumpers and my current setup. Just worried with too few wraps one loses too much flavour. 

Incidentally, i am happy with the coils in the other RM2 devices. 1.4 ohm coil for VM Choc Mint is bliss. And the 1.2 ohmer for other fruits and sweet juices is doing just fine. Great flavour and reliability. I just need to improve on the thumper.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Howdy @Silver. 6 - 7 wraps of twisted 28 on a 1.5mm ID does the trick for me, normally comes out to between 0.6 - 0.8 ohms I whacked one in @steve 's reo and it was a beast. Its a bit of trial and error with twisted wire tho but experimentation is part of the fun. Got a dual twisted in a helios at 0.3ohms that it just great for tobaccos

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Gazzacpt !

But dont you find its difficult to get the twisted ends into the post holes?


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Thanks @Gazzacpt !
> 
> But dont you find its difficult to get the twisted ends into the post holes?


Yeah it took a bit of wiggling and jiggling but it goes through steve's reomiser post holes are a bit off tho so you shouldn't have a problem.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Thanks @Gazzacpt !
> 
> But dont you find its difficult to get the twisted ends into the post holes?



I had no problem, but I guess that depends on how twisted they are. I get absolutely perfect results from gripping the one side with the two wires, hand wrapped a few times. and the looped end going through a large allan key wrench, which I have mounted in my hand drill. Then keeping the wire tension very tight, spin that sucker like there's no tomorrow. The result for me is a new perfectly wound ultra tight wire. Just like the video RIP made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Agree this will be an interesting thread to follow; I'm back on 2mm silica, 3 pieces with 4 spaced wraps 28G, about 1 Ohm max (aka ugly coil) and for me personally much better than cotton or the micro coils I've tried. In the end I think its just as subjective as e-liquid taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

johan said:


> Agree tis will be an interesting thread to follow; I'm back on 2mm silica, 3 pieces with 4 spaced wraps 28G, about 1 Ohm max (aka ugly coil) and for me personally much better than cotton or the micro coils I've tried. In the end I think its just as subjective as e-liquid taste.



For me silica just rocks with certain juices like VM4, Frenilla and Radioactive. Then I get a cleaner flavour from cotton on the fruitier juices. This was proved again last night when @Zegee had the same juice in a kayfun with cotton and me with silica. More experimentation is needed 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

can you guys post pics for us reonauts to be ?

I haven't a clue how to build coils but with the help of you guys on the forum I am sure it will be easy as pie.

@TylerD has offered to make me some coils and he isn't too far from me should I encounter any problems.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Alex said:


> I had no problem, but I guess that depends on how twisted they are. I get absolutely perfect results from gripping the one side with the two wires, hand wrapped a few times. and the looped end going through a large allan key wrench, which I have mounted in my hand drill. Then keeping the wire tension very tight, spin that sucker like there's no tomorrow. The result for me is a new perfectly wound ultra tight wire. Just like the video RIP made.


Try using a cup hook in the drill the wire doesn't slide off that so easily.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Gazzacpt said:


> Try using a cup hook in the drill the wire doesn't slide off that so easily.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



That's a good tip thanks, I've also used back to back allan keys for quad twists.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Alex said:


> That's a good tip thanks, I've also used back to back allan keys for quad twists.


 quad twists a new challenge 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Gazzacpt said:


> Try using a cup hook in the drill the wire doesn't slide off that so easily.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


or simply bend a larger nail more then 90 degrees

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Ok thanks for all the feedback so far

What ive picked up is to twist the wire as good as possible for easy fitting in the posts. I didnt do the twisting myself, but the twisted 32g that @TylerD gave me looked very good indeed, it appeared like a solid piece of wire. 

Other thing ive picked up is to try the "ugly coil" and silica, thanks to @johan. 

And that silica may work better on some flavours while cotton is better for others. Gosh, so much experimentation. I am not too concerned about the wick for now, cotton is doing well, but i guess i will have to do testing of other wicking material in future. 

Wonder if @RevnLucky7 can chime in here. You said ekowool is best for the Kayfun I think. Wonder if that applies to drippers too? Or just a personal taste thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

i tried eko as well as silica...never liked it. maybe my lack of xp for those builds.


----------



## Alex

Just found this awesome post on ECF

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...2-full-atomizer-itself-rebuild-pic-heavy.html


----------



## shabbar

Nice find .


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> can you guys post pics for us reonauts to be ?
> 
> I haven't a clue how to build coils but with the help of you guys on the forum I am sure it will be easy as pie.
> 
> @TylerD has offered to make me some coils and he isn't too far from me should I encounter any problems.


Here are some videos on building coils on the Reomizer. The first one is the old fashioned (which comes back in fashion every now and then) coil. The other two are micro coils. The last one shows some aspects better than the first micro coil one.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-for-newbies.1064/page-2#post-19215

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Ok this one goes out to all the REONauts. I am asking for advice.
> 
> I am trying to set up one of my REOs to be the ideal hard-hitting device that I will mainly use for tobacco flavours. I want strong throat hit, good flavour and reliable performance. If possible I also want a fair amount of puffs before squonking.
> 
> Have been using a standard 1.5mm microcoil, 7 wraps, 28g at 1 ohm for quite a while. It is set up quite high - above airhole height. I use cotton. It works very well, gives good flavour and strong throat hit, gets hot instantly, decent puffs per squonk, id say at least 4 or 5. Nothing wrong and I have been happy with this setup for quite some time
> 
> But seeing as though many of you have said your sweet spot for tobaccoes is 0.7 to 0.9 ohms or even lower (I am thinking of @Matthee  ) I wanted to test several other lower ohm setups to see if I can improve on what ive been using. Maybe just a bit more oomph would be nice but with the same flavour and reliability - that would be great.
> 
> Short story is that i have not yet been able to improve on my "humble 1 ohm setup" yet.... Maybe one of you can look at what ive tried and offer your suggestions on what i may have done wrong or what works excellently for you.
> 
> Here is what I tried and what I observed:
> 
> *Twisted Ribbon wire*
> - @TylerD gave me some of this a while back. Not sure of the exact specs of the ribbon. 7 wraps around 1.5mm came out at 1.6 ohms. Too high. Then I tried 3 wraps. Spot on at 0.8 ohms. But its tedious trying to get the ends into the post holes. Nearly gave up but got it in the end. Wicked with cotton. It performs quite well but I'd say the foavour is not as good. Also this thing spits tiny splotches of hot juice all over, its a vicious thing. Some hot juice goes in my mouth. Not an ongoing solution for me.
> 
> *Twisted 32g wire*
> - @TylerD also gave me some of this. 6 wraps around 1.5mm was 1.4 ohms. Too high. When I tried again with 3 wraps I just could not get the one end into the one post. Also, the 3 wraps are quite springy and didnt look like much of a coil. Tedious and tiring. For me it didnt seem like an easy ongoing solution at all.
> 
> *26g thicker wire - thinking I can get 1 or two more wraps, to improve flavour*
> - i did 7 wraps around 1.5mm - came out at 0.9 ohms but 1 ohm when wicked and lubed. Vape wasnt bad but nothing amazing
> - i did 5 wraps around 1.5mm - 0.7 ohms - aahh now we talking. But after vaping this for about half an hour I noticed less flavour and only 2 or 3 puffs till the cotton was dry. Not so good. Also it gets so damn hot on my lips (despite delrin drip tip) that it become unpleasant. Not for me.
> 
> *@vaalboy's para-coil*
> - i decided to try this again after doing one a while back. I used 28g (I dont have 30g which i think would be better). So I decided to go slightly bigger on the diameter to 1.8mm. 9 wraps of double strand. Came out at 0.8 ohms. So far this was the best coil I made in all my trying. It has very good flavour but strangely not that good a throat hit, despite the coil sitting high. Also, takes quite a while to warm up and get going. Its good but not quite there. Very noisy, big time crackle and pop factor. However, no better than my humble and simple 1 ohm microcoil.
> 
> I know i should have just tried a simple micro like my current set up with just one or two less wraps, but I have not tried that yet. I thought these alternatives would be better. But for me I cant say they are.
> 
> Wick wise, I am still on cotton, i do have silica and ekowool but not tried it yet.
> 
> Looking to you guys for your advice, suggestions and comments.


Tried the triple twisted and got good flavour, but too much trouble for me. Have never tried ribbon. All my current coils are 27 g simple micro coils between 0.45 and 8 ohms. The cyclone with AFC has dual coils. All are wicked with ceramic wicks. ID are all 1.6 mm - for me the best ID for fitting the ceramic wicks. Somewhere below 0.6 ohms single coils I think one starts to lose some flavour, but the dual coils combined with the AFC gives great flavour at 0.45 ohms.
From what you have said @Silver, seems to me 0.9 ohms might be your spot for tobaccos. With either 28 g or 27 g.


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> For me silica just rocks with certain juices like VM4, Frenilla and Radioactive. Then I get a cleaner flavour from cotton on the fruitier juices. This was proved again last night when @Zegee had the same juice in a kayfun with cotton and me with silica. More experimentation is needed
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Aha, been struggling with the fruity juices on the Reomizer. Maybe should try cotton for that. You also do that at between 0.6 and 0.8, because most reports I have seen say one should go around 1.0 for fruity juices?


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> Aha, been struggling with the fruity juices on the Reomizer. Maybe should try cotton for that. You also do that at between 0.6 and 0.8, because most reports I have seen say one should go around 1.0 for fruity juices?


Hi Oom I do fruit and some deserts at 1 - 1.4 ohms I am running out of tank systems for all the flavours I like  especially now with silica and cotton in the mix.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Hi Oom I do fruit and some deserts at 1 - 1.4 ohms I am running out of tank systems for all the flavours I like  especially now with silica and cotton in the mix.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Lol, that is no joke. Was chuckling at myself last night with the following array beside me in 4 Reos, 2 Aquas and a Nautilus: HHV Maple, 5P Bowdens Mate, 5P Sixty Four, 5P Queenside, Witchers Devils Cut, Nicoticket Frenilla and Nicoticket F5 Refresh.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

Gazzacpt said:


> Try using a cup hook in the drill the wire doesn't slide off that so easily.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



split pin works wonderfully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> Tried the triple twisted and got good flavour, but too much trouble for me. Have never tried ribbon. All my current coils are 27 g simple micro coils between 0.45 and 8 ohms. The cyclone with AFC has dual coils. All are wicked with ceramic wicks. ID are all 1.6 mm - for me the best ID for fitting the ceramic wicks. Somewhere below 0.6 ohms single coils I think one starts to lose some flavour, but the dual coils combined with the AFC gives great flavour at 0.45 ohms.
> From what you have said @Silver, seems to me 0.9 ohms might be your spot for tobaccos. With either 28 g or 27 g.



After round 2 of tinkering I found a great coil!

Simple - 28g, 1.5mm diameter, 6 wraps, 0.9 ohms
Set reasonably high up
Strong throat hit, instant heating up, good flavour and about 3 or 4 puffs between squonks
I am happy for now, tobaccoes here I come

@Matthee, you were spot on! 
Jy's a doring!

Now where's that Witchers Brew Blackbird.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

8 wraps 24g 2mm mandrel. I loves it


----------



## Silver

eviltoy said:


> 8 wraps 24g 2mm mandrel. I loves it



Interesting @eviltoy, got so,e 24g from CVS at the vape meet, but not yet used it

Whats the resistance?
Does it heat up quick?
Puffs before squonking?


----------



## eviltoy

Theres a video somewhere here of that build on my reo. Instaheat .58 ohms

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Matthee, you were spot on!
> Jy's a doring!



He is indeed a bit of a doring! He most certainly knows his stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's time for me to try this whole SUB OHM stuff!

@Gazzacpt very kindly donated some beautifully twisted kanthal to me at the CT Meet and I used it to my my first Sub Ohm Coil!

Looking OK on Amanda after here intense cleaning exercise yesterday! I'm happy to report the cleanign was a huge success and that nasty taste I picked up in CT has gone!



Six wraps of twisted kanthal came out at 0.67 Ohms!



Some cotton added!

??
WOW! This is different! Warmer vape and more intense... I thought I wouldn't like it one bit but the more I use it the better I like it... Let's see how the day goes at Sub Ohm!

I feel like a grown up now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Wow, @Rob Fisher , great coil, nice and neat!
Glad Amanda is clean now

That means with a fresh battery you are vaping at around 26 Watts!
I assume its Menthol Ice?
Enjoy

Also, @Gazzacpt - is that double twisted 32G?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That means with a fresh battery you are vaping at around 26 Watts! I assume its Menthol Ice?



Yes indeed it is pure Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice Hi Ho... I didn't want to mess with flavours when trying something new...

The draw can be a lot softer with this build... often I find myself giving it horns on the normal build and with this one the inhale is (or needs to be) way more gentle if that makes sense?

This is a whole new world yet again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Indeed

Never got my twisted build to work - need to try it again

But I find you can take a shorter drag with the lower ohm coil. And it all happens very instantly.
With the higher ohm coils I take longer drags.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

24g do eeeet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

eviltoy said:


> 24g do eeeet



Will do - its written down in the "coiling to do list" for the next coiling session 
Thanks @eviltoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's time for me to try this whole SUB OHM stuff!
> 
> @Gazzacpt very kindly donated some beautifully twisted kanthal to me at the CT Meet and I used it to my my first Sub Ohm Coil!
> 
> Looking OK on Amanda after here intense cleaning exercise yesterday! I'm happy to report the cleanign was a huge success and that nasty taste I picked up in CT has gone!
> View attachment 6037
> 
> 
> Six wraps of twisted kanthal came out at 0.67 Ohms!
> View attachment 6038
> 
> 
> Some cotton added!
> View attachment 6039
> ??
> WOW! This is different! Warmer vape and more intense... I thought I wouldn't like it one bit but the more I use it the better I like it... Let's see how the day goes at Sub Ohm!
> 
> I feel like a grown up now!


Your coil building skills have certainly grown up, well done. Now we need to find some AFCs for the Cyclones for those dual coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Nice one @Rob Fisher sommer starting at 0.6, took me a while to work my way down to there. @Silver its twisted 28g.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> Nice one @Rob Fisher sommer starting at 0.6, took me a while to work my way down to there. @Silver its twisted 28g.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Ok thanks - that makes sense -


----------



## vaalboy

After I chatted to @Silver yesterday I decided to build another twisted cooker. 32g kanthal tightly twisted, 3 wraps @ 1.6mm ID comes in at 0.9 ohms. Damn, even with the coil positioned on the check, the TH is so harsh I've been coughing intermittently after vaping. Flavour is also down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG this 0,67 Ohm coil is hot! I have found the solution... add a longer drip tip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG this 0,67 Ohm coil is hot! I have found the solution... add a longer drip tip!
> 
> View attachment 6077


Now try some Bowdens Mate in there. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Now try some Bowdens Mate in there.



I'm still too scared to... but as soon as the full sized Woodvil arrives I'll turn Amanda into the sub ohm other juice tester.


----------



## Rob Fisher

PS now that I know how to really get rid of nasty tastes I may just do that tomorrow! 

I never thought I would ever want to build my own coils... done that.
I never thought I would ever want to vape sub ohm... done that.
I never thought I would try complex juices again... may do that tomorrow. 

One thing I have learnt is to actually listen to the old time vapers because they have told me so many things I thought I would never do that now is a "Wonder why I never did this earlier" thing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy

Ill just leave this here

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Is that the 24g @eviltoy?


----------



## eviltoy

10 wrap 26g 2mm id. Awesome flavour cooler than my 24g build


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG this 0,67 Ohm coil is hot! I have found the solution... add a longer drip tip!
> 
> View attachment 6077



@Rob Fisher , Amanda is cooking!
She even is the right copper colour to symbolise her fiery nature...
A great sub-ohm companion indeed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

vaalboy said:


> After I chatted to @Silver yesterday I decided to build another twisted cooker. 32g kanthal tightly twisted, 3 wraps @ 1.6mm ID comes in at 0.9 ohms. Damn, even with the coil positioned on the check, the TH is so harsh I've been coughing intermittently after vaping. Flavour is also down.



Pity @vaalboy 
I still like that paracoil but i need 30g I think - to make it good.


----------



## Alex

You guys all have some good looking coils, I'm still trying to find one I'm happy with though. Right now I have a 6wrap 28g standard coil with a 2.5mm ID on the RM2 @ 1ohm, cotton wick clipped 3mm each side of the coil. Performance is pretty good, nice TH, good flavour etc. Not too hot.

Honestly I have tried so many coils in here, sometimes up to about 5 or more a day in my quest to find the ultimate. And I still can't find the perfect one.


----------



## Silver

As a matter of interest @Alex , have you tried a smaller ID coil? Like 1,5 mm?


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> You guys all have some good looking coils, I'm still trying to find one I'm happy with though. Right now I have a 6wrap 28g standard coil with a 2.5mm ID on the RM2 @ 1ohm, cotton wick clipped 3mm each side of the coil. Performance is pretty good, nice TH, good flavour etc. Not too hot.
> 
> Honestly I have tried so many coils in here, sometimes up to about 5 or more a day in my quest to find the ultimate. And I still can't find the perfect one.


Most Reonauts have the left wick tail go over the juice hole and touch the deck on the other side or tucked on the left side of the left post. 3mm for the right wick tail is about par for the course. I prefer my IDs from 1.4 to 1.6mm. Of course your sweet spot may dictate otherwise. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> As a matter of interest @Alex , have you tried a smaller ID coil? Like 1,5 mm?



As a matter of fact, I've tried every size from .8mm to 2.5mm. Double twisted, Single and dual coil. Placing the coil closer to the end, further away, up and down. 

There is almost nothing I haven't tried yet, the biggest thing for me was just learning how to squonk correctly, and it's a process I still have to master. So getting the correct wick is very important I believe on the RM2. More so than other normal drippers. 

But it's miles ahead of all my other atty's like the kayfun, russian, and even the modified bottom feed Trident I own. So I'm having a ball learning the ropes here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Alex if you get the opportunity try the Cyclone... it is a lot more forgiving on over squonking which I still do...


----------



## Alex

Matthee said:


> Most Reonauts have the left wick tail go over the juice hole and touch the deck on the other side or tucked on the left side of the left post. 3mm for the right wick tail is about par for the course. I prefer my IDs from 1.4 to 1.6mm. Of course your sweet spot may dictate otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk



Sorry @Matthee, I was busy with my reply while you posted yours.


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> @Alex if you get the opportunity try the Cyclone... it is a lot more forgiving on over squonking which I still do...



Thanks @Rob Fisher, perhaps down the line I'll be fortunate enough to own one. They do look good. Although the RM2 is really awesome too. I had a serious case of under squonking today in the car. I was like




That was horrible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> As a matter of fact, I've tried every size from .8mm to 2.5mm. Double twisted, Single and dual coil. Placing the coil closer to the end, further away, up and down.
> 
> There is almost nothing I haven't tried yet, the biggest thing for me was just learning how to squonk correctly, and it's a process I still have to master. So getting the correct wick is very important I believe on the RM2. More so than other normal drippers.
> 
> But it's miles ahead of all my other atty's like the kayfun, russian, and even the modified bottom feed Trident I own. So I'm having a ball learning the ropes here


You are a perfectionist for sure, but as long as you are having a ball! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Matthee said:


> You are a perfectionist for sure, but as long as you are having a ball!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk



I'm loving this Reo, it's amazing how almost every juice I have tastes different in here. Must be the smaller chamber or something, but it amazes me. Right now I have VM4 in a kayfun and a russian 91. And it still tastes better in the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher, perhaps down the line I'll be fortunate enough to own one. They do look good. Although the RM2 is really awesome too. I had a serious case of under squonking today in the car. I was like That was horrible.



Hehehe over squonking isn't kewl but under squonking is WAY worse! 

I really love the Remoiser but the Cyclone is more forgiving for me... but I've gotten so used to both of them that I don't even notice which REO I'm using at the time!


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Alex 

Am so glad for you - and yes, I do agree the Reomiser is a wonderfully simple, yet highly effective device. 

Since you have tried varying the coil position so much, do share your experiences on what the differences are when you move it from the edge to the centre or up and down. I have tried a bit but mostly near the edge and higher up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ok, so here's an observation I made last night but thought I was imagining things.
This morning it is confirmed - so I will share it.

Have been vaping Witchers Brew Blackbird on the REO/RM2 for a few days

I ended up with a 0.9 ohm coil which was good, but I found the flavour too "sharp" and not "rich and dense". Last night, the battery was weaker and it was tasting much better to me. Confirmed it this morning. Battery measures 3.7V and the flavour is really good, definitely better than when fresh.

When fresh, the power is 20 Watts. At the moment it is 15 Watts. The flavour is richer, denser and more satisfying. Slightly less throat hit, but for this juice I'd take the better flavour rather. 

Very interesting. From a fresh 4.2V down to 3.7V, the power varies from 20W down to 15W. That's quite a big 25% power variance. (Naturally since P=V squared/R and V is squared). So if I wanted a coil to suit my taste of Blackbird I'd probably want 15W in the middle of the range not at the end of the range. So 1 ohm or even 1.1 ohm would probably be best for me on this one.

So what I have discovered with all of this is that the ideal coil resistance could well be 
a) very juice dependent and 
b) very dependent on personal taste

PS - I think I may need a few more Reos  Or at least a few more Reomizers

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> As a matter of fact, I've tried every size from .8mm to 2.5mm.



@Alex, I would be very interested to hear your findings on varying the ID. What have you found to be the difference say at 0.8mm vs 1.5mm vs 2.0mm ?

I assume more puffs per squonking with a wider diameter because there is more wick and more juice? 

I have mainly been at 1.5mm


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> PS - I think I may need a few more Reos  Or at least a few more Reomizers



Get a couple of Cyclone Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> @Alex, I would be very interested to hear your findings on varying the ID. What have you found to be the difference say at 0.8mm vs 1.5mm vs 2.0mm ?
> 
> I assume more puffs per squonking with a wider diameter because there is more wick and more juice?
> 
> I have mainly been at 1.5mm



Hi @Silver, as you correctly surmised. The varied coil ID's were more to help me find a wicking solution that suited my squonk/vape ratio. And I found that the tiny sub mm ID was good but the chance of dry hits was very high, talking from a n00b squonker point of view. After playing around with different sizes, I have settled on the 2.5mm which seems to work great, lots of flavour. 

An interesting experiment was modding the Trident for the Reo, I found that the wicking is not as crucial in my experience. Perhaps because it doesn't drain as well as the reomizer. But it made me shift the focus from the coil, to the wick on the RM2. And I am enjoying the Reomizer more now.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Get a couple of Cyclone Hi Ho!





Alex said:


> Hi @Silver, as you correctly surmised. The varied coil ID's were more to help me find a wicking solution that suited my squonk/vape ratio. And I found that the tiny sub mm ID was good but the chance of dry hits was very high, talking from a n00b squonker point of view. After playing around with different sizes, I have settled on the 2.5mm which seems to work great, lots of flavour.
> 
> An interesting experiment was modding the Trident for the Reo, I found that the wicking is not as crucial in my experience. Perhaps because it doesn't drain as well as the reomizer. But it made me shift the focus from the coil, to the wick on the RM2. And I am enjoying the Reomizer more now.




Ok thanks for the feedback
"Squonk/vape ratio" - love that!!

I need to try with a slightly larger diameter too. Will hopefully do that this week sometime and report back. 

Are you using cotton at the moment?


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Ok thanks for the feedback
> "Squonk/vape ratio" - love that!!
> 
> I need to try with a slightly larger diameter too. Will hopefully do that this week sometime and report back.
> 
> Are you using cotton at the moment?



I am indeed, tried some silica but it just doesn't do it for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

